# Glow in the dark?



## Evangeline716 (Jul 14, 2018)

I am currently working on an oil painting and would like to incorporate a small glow-in-the-dark portion. Is there anyone out there who knows if there's any type of oil paint that is glow-in-the-dark? Or, if there's anything I can add to the paint so it glows. I would like to avoid using a black UV light since it's for my little niece. Thank you.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

There is fluorescent oil paint available, as on this page: http://www.kamapigment.com/store/index.asp?lang=1&catpage=2441


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

However, whether it really _is_ fluorescent is another question. Sometimes the names of oil paints are incorrect. However, I believe there are fluorescent acrylic paints, so it's probably true that it glows in the dark. You could use any paint for this, of course. It needn't be oil paint.


----------



## Evangeline716 (Jul 14, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

